# My Merlot Label



## B M W (Apr 16, 2006)

I took my labels to Staples and had them printed and cut out for $4.44. They did a great job




Here is my Merlot label.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow! What a great price! Did that include the price of the labels? When you say you took it to Staples, did you just create the label and take it on a disc? Do tell!


I love the color job. It looks like Merlot!


----------



## B M W (Apr 16, 2006)

I did create the label and I put it on my flash drive and took it to Staples, I'm sure you could put it on disk and do the same. They won't printonlabel paper so it is on regular paper and I will just glue them on the bottles. I was able to get six labels per page, and the printing cost was.39 cents per page, but I really loved that they cut them out for me, it was worth the little extra money



.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 17, 2006)

Guess I'll just have to buy a flash drive... It's for winemaking, so it's okay!


----------



## Brandst (Apr 17, 2006)

What type of file was it that you took to them? I didn't see you mention what file type you used. Some of the programs people use to create their labels save in a proprietary format that the shop may not be able to handle. Make sure that you can save as a .jpg, .doc, .rtf, or best a .pdf to take to one of the printing shops in the area, just in case they can't handle a specific format. Alternately, you may want to call the shop that you plan on using to see what formats would be best to use for your particular project.


----------



## B M W (Apr 17, 2006)

Polish Wine Princess


I like your reasoning, I bet I could convince my husband that we need a color laser printer for wine making






Brandst,


I create my labels in Microsoft Word, so it was a Word Document, nothing fancy and they didn't have any trouble opening it. That is good advice on calling ahead, I just took my chances.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks SUPER BMW! Beautiful label!






Now, you mentioned Staples wouldn't print on the "label paper." Did they mention why? And, do you think it was just who you happened to deal with (the clerk), or a store policy....I'm just curious -- my plan was to get the blank label paper (from George) and get them to print on it -- but I may have to re-think that....


Dave


----------



## B M W (Apr 18, 2006)

OilnH20


The lady at Staples said the label paper messes up the printer. I didn't question her as I know some printers have specifications on what type of paper to use. If you check with Staples in Missoula, let me know if they will print on label paper, it would be a lot easier to peal and stick.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 19, 2006)

You know, I was thinking of George's paper -- the kind he includes "for free" with the kits... It is the kind with adhesive (you can't really tell it is even on there) on the back and you just wet it and put it on the bottle -- slick as a whistle.








The label paper with peel-off does get caught in the rollers of the printer as the paper moves through and "peels" off and causes jams...so I can see the concern.


----------



## B M W (Apr 20, 2006)

I looked at the label paper here on George's web site and it didn't say if it could be used in a laser printer or not. I'm not sure if the fuser on the Laser printer would affect the glue (or the glue affect the fuser).Several years ago we had to replace the fuser on a printer because someone ran an inkjet overhead paper through it and it melted in the fuser. I've never had anyone at work complain that the label paper had caused problems, and I know some of the offices print on Avery Label paper, but I don't think anyone prints on paper like George sends. Usually, when I get a call to fix a printer it is because someone had a paper jam and used whatever make-shift tool they could find to pry it out and damaged the rollers.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 21, 2006)

The paper I sell is fine for either Laser or Ink Jet printers. I have used them in both without any problems. It is one of the reasons I like the paper, so well.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 21, 2006)

I had Fedex-Kinko's print a few labels for me....kind of expensive but turned out very nice on label paper. Under a dollar each. I think Staples was running a special and able to do it so cheap because they aren't using label paper. I will probably have mine printed for the bottles that I'm giving away then store the rest without labels. I emailed them one day and they were ready to pick up the next. Such a difference in color and brightness from doing them on my printer.


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 21, 2006)

That's what I do. A few bottles get labelled and capped for presentation and 
give aways. The drinking wine get corked labeleld with a cheap label and 
laid down and that's it. THe muddy bottom get corked an nothing else.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 25, 2006)

This morning just before I went out the door to work, I emailed a label to Kinko's to be printed. As soon as I got in the office I got a call that there are ready to pick up. They are also going to cut them for me. A little bit pricey but they are so nice and the time I would spend cutting them out especially when I can't cut straight on a line......it is worth it!!!


Ramona


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 25, 2006)

Ramona, two questions -- can you post a pic of your label on the forum? And, by "pricey" -- what do you mean? I was wondering in comparison to BMW's experience, above...


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 25, 2006)

OilnH20,


There is picture of the label under Wine Photos..White Zin for Dallas. I picked up a dozen today at Kinko's all nice and cut out for me....$11.00. I really haven't shopped around since Kinko's is on my way home. I did look into the 39 cent ones that Staples had and probably should have tried it but didn't. Maybe I'll try Staples next time although I think the 39 cent ones were a special. I guess shopping around would be a good idea!!! Give it a try....Ramona


Not any problems with the label paper clogging the printer at Kinko's.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## B M W (Apr 30, 2006)

I finally finished the Merlot



Here is my picture.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 1, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## OilnH2O (May 1, 2006)

SUPER! They look wonderful -- probably taste (or will when aged) wonderful too!


----------



## earl (May 2, 2006)

GO WITH GEORGE'S LABELS!!! Ok that probable was a bit strong, sorry for the stern capitalization



. I just had to clean some bottles that hadGeorge's labels on them and I just ran the label under some hot water and they came right off. That is fantastic! It saved me hours of scrubbing.


Thanks George.


earl


----------



## rgecaprock (May 4, 2006)

BMW


Very handsome bottles you have there!!!!!.................Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (May 4, 2006)

Oh, BTW....the Kinko's labels come off real nice.......another plus.


Ramona


----------



## muscadine (May 14, 2006)

If not using photos you guys already have, wheredo you guys go to get good clip art images to make your wine labels? I'm looking for some good concord grape cluster pictures, etc. I'm about to complete a batch of of concord wine, 6 gallons. Something that I can make my own labels out of but still look nice. I'll be using word and paint unless you guys and gals know of any better software that I could use.


Thanks,


Muscadine


----------



## rgecaprock (May 14, 2006)

muscadine,


I use Print Shop software. There are lots of options for label size, pictures, fonts and special effects. You can even Google the pictures you would want to use for the Concord grapes and transfer them into Print Shop. If you read back you will see that I have been emailing my lables to Fedex-Kinkos and have them print them. I don't have a laser printer and they do an exceptional job of printing. I think you can get Print Shop for about 50.00$. Good Luck and have fun! Label making is as addicting as wine making!!!


Ramona


----------



## muscadine (May 14, 2006)

Ramona,


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to look into getting Print Shop Software. I have a HP All In One 1410V, inkjet. So the laser printers are better than inkjet for wine labels? I'm not up to speed yet on wine labels. I've only made one type of label and that was for the first ever batch of wine I've made, about 1 to 1.5 years ago. The label was okay but the labels on this forum blow mine out of the water, LOL. Thanks again for the quick reply. I can't wait to get some really nice looking labels! I really like those transparent labels also, blends in with the wines really well.


Muscadine


----------



## rgecaprock (May 14, 2006)

Oh, BTW Welcome to the Forum!!!!!!


I was using an inkjet but the difference is unbelievabe between that and the laser. I'm not really a technical person when it comes to printers and copiers and all. Maybe my injet isn't the best so yours may be great. Just give it a try. If you have any other questions there are great people here to help you. And let us know about yours wines and your experience, where you are from, what you like to do, etc


Good to have you here..............Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## muscadine (May 14, 2006)

Ramona,


Thanks for the welcome aboard. 


I'm 25, married and I'm a quality technician for the Lozier Corporation. I work full time and go to college full time. I'm studying Industrial Electronics and Pre-Electrical Engineering at a local community college. I plan on transferring to UAH in Huntsville, AL to obtain my EE, electrical engineering, if everything goes as plans, LOL.


My wife works as a dental assistant through the week, she runs a mail route for the U.S. Postal Service on Saturdays, until she goes full time. My other hobbies are amateur radio and sports, BTW I love to eat and enjoy nice wines, LOL.


My wine experiences are somewhat limited. I've made a California Holiday Red kit wine as my first wine. It was okay but not the greatest. Recently I made 1 gallon each of some concentrated juice wines, 1 gallon Welch's concord, 1 gallon Welch's White Grape/Peach and 1 gallon of apple. My wife and I loved all three. She enjoyed the concord the most, so I've got a 6 gallon batch of concord going at the time. I like the Peach, it was excellent. Crisp and clear, I also sweetened quite a bit. Was very good, about $1.68 a can. I use 3 cans per gallon. 


I've searched for Print Shop software online and I'm getting several different versions of software, I was wondering what version and what style you were using? I did a search on Walmart's website and they had like a Print Shop 20, deluxe, photo web publisher, etc. BTW, I'm located in Northeast Alabama, the name of the town is Section. About 30 minutes away, in Guntersville, there is a couple who have a 2 acre Muscadine farm, I'd love for that to be on our property! I'm in the process of trying to get some concord, white grape and muscadines growing here at home. 


So, that's the scoop on us. Thanks again for such a warm welcome. 


Muscadine


----------



## rgecaprock (May 14, 2006)

muscadine,


I have the Printshop Deluxe 21 version but I also have an older version and it is as good. If you haven't looked yet, George here at FVW has a great store with all kinds of wine kits and toys that you can order online and he will have them to you in no time. Great customer service too!!!!! 


Ramona


Oh, and we like pictures!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 14, 2006)

Geeze Muscadine,


I'm exhausted just from reading your post! I think I should go have a glass of wine. 


Once in a while we get tempted to start getting into label making, but we have our standard label that we use for all our wines, and sort of want to stick with that. This way it's easy for us to know it's one of our wines.




We're getting old and forget a lot of stuff.


----------



## masta (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Muscadine glad to have you aboard and as you can tell we have a very friendly group of wine makers here on the forum. You will find plenty of info and help here and please share you wine making experiences with us.


BTW we also love to eat good food and drink great wine...it is one of life's true pleasures that you can do at home with some time and effort.


----------



## Pepere (May 14, 2006)

Muscadine, welcome to the best darn wine making forum going. Lots of experience and talent here and they're all willing to share their knowledge. 


Good food, great wine and lots of fun folks to share experiences with. 


Let see, labels, well, there are as many ways to make a label as there are folks on this forum. You're limited only by your imagination. You can down load templates from online labels, Incor, you can start from scratch using Paint Shop Pro, Print Shop or any of the other programs out there. Welcome aboard and enjoy!


----------



## B M W (May 14, 2006)

Muscadine, 


Welcome to the best forum on the Internet. The people here are so knowledgeable,willing to help answer questions and cheer you on. I have learned so much here. I am still a newbie so I'm still learning.


I think Paint Shop or Paint Shop is one of the best programs, but I don't have it on my computer



so I have just been using Microsoft Word. If I don't find clip art I like I go to their website and pick out something, orIuse google and search images for pictures, but mostly I take my own.


----------

